# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Please Help!!!! Swollen leg!!

## DisguisedMadness

I have 2 White's Dumpy Tree Frogs and one of them hasn't been eating well and has a severly swollen leg. I didn't realize it until a few days ago when I took her out of the tank.  She is very skinny (unlike my other frog, he's a fatty :P) and her leg seems to be very painful.  I can't find a wound.  I'm really scared because I love her to death and don't want her to suffer or die.  Any idea on what this could be?? I greatly appreciate any help!! Below are some pics of the leg.  The underside looks red and it looks like there may be a small wound that I didn't see before.. 



Attachment 21207Attachment 21206Attachment 21208Attachment 21209

----------


## Shrek3000

First things first I would Isolate the sick frog in a spare critter keeper if you have one with paper towel just for a temporary Quarantine!!!!!!

----------



----------


## DisguisedMadness

I accidentally deleted the pics.. -.-

----------


## Terry

Separate the injured frog. Swab the reddened area as well as all wounds with Bactine. It is very effective in reducing infection. Repeat the procedure twice daily until clear. Reduce stress by covering the critter keeper with brown paper. Frog Forum - Basic Frog First Aid care sheet will help. Good luck and hope all goes well for your frog  :Smile:

----------



----------


## DisguisedMadness

Here's the pics I accidentally deleted earlier... 


And thank you!! I'm definitely gonna give it a try.  I really hope that works til I can get her to the vet!!

----------


## DisguisedMadness

Ok, I put her in quarantine and used the Bactine on her leg.  This morning when I woke up she was on the side of the quarantine tank.  Now the good thing is she is more alert than normal, green, and her leg looks a little less swollen.  The redness has also went down.  Bad thing is the skin broke and now the muscles are showing in her thigh, however that's not imparing her movement..  I put more bactine on it this morning to try and prevent any more infections from popping up..  I still can't take her to the doctor until next Wed.. Any other first aid advice??

----------


## DisguisedMadness

*UPDATE*

Poor frogette is still having issues.. Her poor leg is still swollen, just not as bad.  She still has her thigh muscles showing through the broken skin.  I've been keeping Bactrine and Neosporin on it, but it doesn't seem to be getting any better.  I will be taking her to the vet on Saturday as an emergency visit (due to me not getting paid til Friday).  Anyone have any other ideas that I could do to facilitate healing that I'm not already doing?? She ate a cricket the other day.. I would greatly appreciate any help!!

----------


## Terry

Improvement is good. Keep applying the treatment. Keep the hospital tank clean as much as possible to prevent further problems. You may want to hand feed to prevent any unnecessary movement.

----------


## DisguisedMadness

> Improvement is good. Keep applying the treatment. Keep the hospital tank clean as much as possible to prevent further problems. You may want to hand feed to prevent any unnecessary movement.


I'm def keeping the cage clean, but I had to move her back into the regular tank.. She flipped out (and I mean FLIPPED out) in that tank.  Did not like it all and because of that she started to jump around alot and bang her nose on the top of the cage (because all I have is this little small carrier for now) and it was leaving marks.. I didn't want her to hurt herself even more so I put her back into the tank with him.. -.-

----------


## Terry

OK, you are doing the right thing, reducing the stress, whatever te frog wants  :Smile:

----------


## DisguisedMadness

**********UPDATE***********

Took little miss to the vet tonight.  She has fluid in her abdomen (which I hadn't noticed) her other leg was starting to swell, and her poor leg looked aweful.  Turns out she has worms and a bacterial infection AND I was using the wrong kind of water on her this WHOLE time!!!!  Vet was super nice and gave me the meds for free. He said she could have kidney disease, but the wrong water and the infections could be why her abdomen is swollen..

----------


## Lindsey

Poor baby!  What kind of water were you using?
And what is the prognosis?

----------


## DisguisedMadness

> Poor baby!  What kind of water were you using?
> And what is the prognosis?


Doc's said that if it's just the infection, medicine and force feeding will help her heal in about 3 months..  If it's kidney disease, then the prognosis is not good.. Maybe a week.. So let's pray that the change of water and meds help.  I was using bottled drinking water instead of spring water.

----------


## Purrdoc

Sounds like you are on the right track.  The hardest part of dealing with these guys is they take forever to heal, so you just have to hang in there.  Fortunately, you seem to have a vet that has a clue about herps, so that is good, as well as one that cares enough to help you out.  Let's hope that it isn't the kidneys and you can get through this.

----------



----------


## DisguisedMadness

> Sounds like you are on the right track.  The hardest part of dealing with these guys is they take forever to heal, so you just have to hang in there.  Fortunately, you seem to have a vet that has a clue about herps, so that is good, as well as one that cares enough to help you out.  Let's hope that it isn't the kidneys and you can get through this.


I really hope she gets better soon.  I had to drive to a vet 2 hrs away but he was incredible.. At first he thought with the fluid in her abdomen that it would be a good idea to put her down (because we could not afford the labs and whatnot) but then he lanced her other leg to see if there was a parasite.  There was a flatworm in there, which gave us some hope that it's the bug and not kidney failure.  So he sent her home with meds and told me to keep her on brown paper towels til she heals.. I really, REALLY hope this works.

----------


## Purrdoc

Hang in there.  It is unfortunate that there aren't more vets that are willing to treat herps.  I'm in Southern California, and it amazes me how far people travel to come see us with their exotic pets.  I'm glad you were able to find someone and make the trip- it sounds like it was worth it.  It would be really nice if you might be able to give him some updates over the phone, just to let him know how she is doing- better, worse, or the same.  Just leave a message that you are calling with an update so he knows the progress.  So much of what we do is uncharted territory and we lose our patients to follow up, so it is nice to know what works and doesn't work.

Good luck and keep us posted.

----------


## DisguisedMadness

> Hang in there.  It is unfortunate that there aren't more vets that are willing to treat herps.  I'm in Southern California, and it amazes me how far people travel to come see us with their exotic pets.  I'm glad you were able to find someone and make the trip- it sounds like it was worth it.  It would be really nice if you might be able to give him some updates over the phone, just to let him know how she is doing- better, worse, or the same.  Just leave a message that you are calling with an update so he knows the progress.  So much of what we do is uncharted territory and we lose our patients to follow up, so it is nice to know what works and doesn't work.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted.


Oh I definitely will!! I told him that when I can afford to, I'm gonna bring her back for a followup and checkup.  I just gave her the first dose of oral meds for the worms and she didn't like that at all!! She kept acting as though she wanted to throw it back up (it didn't come tho, thank god) We also put silvadine on her leg to promote healing of that leg.. I'm gonna take pics next time I administer it to check progress.  I need to force feed her the crickets, but I'm not sure how she would do it and I'm scared of accidentally choking her.

----------


## Terry

I am glad that the vet found the cause of your frog's swelling. Hopefully there isn't any kidney damage. Bottled drinking water doesn't have the "salts" and other chemicals that frogs need. Reverse osmosis is the typical method of creating bottled water but the process takes away vital minerals. Spring water may not be any better since you don't really know where the water comes from. Most frog keepers use regular tap water with a good quality water conditioner like Stress-Coat. 

You may want to print Frog Forum - Basic Frog First Aid for your vet. It outlines treatments for common frog diseases. Good luck and hope your frog gets well soon  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Oh I definitely will!! I told him that when I can afford to, I'm gonna bring her back for a followup and checkup.  I just gave her the first dose of oral meds for the worms and she didn't like that at all!! She kept acting as though she wanted to throw it back up (it didn't come tho, thank god) We also put silvadine on her leg to promote healing of that leg.. I'm gonna take pics next time I administer it to check progress.  I need to force feed her the crickets, but I'm not sure how she would do it and I'm scared of accidentally choking her.


In order to force feed your frog you'll need to use a credit card or little shopper card. You'll use the card to gentley open her mouth. Have the cricket ready in the other hand. When her mouth opens quickly and carefully place the cricket in her mouth and she will do the rest. This may take a couple tries but don't get discouraged. Preferably this should be done with 2 people one to watch and keep the frog still and the other to feed. This isn't as difficult as it sounds. It is stressful for the frog as well just be very patient.

----------


## Purrdoc

I know what you mean about not liking the medications.  I thought cats were dramatic until I gave my frog doxycycline.  Frogs do NOT like raspberry!!  Talk about a drama queen!!  I thought I had killed him the way he carried on!  It was almost comical how he kept wiping his mouth, sticking his tongue out, making all kinds of nasty motions to register his displeasure.  I really felt bad for the little guy!

----------


## DisguisedMadness

> I know what you mean about not liking the medications.  I thought cats were dramatic until I gave my frog doxycycline.  Frogs do NOT like raspberry!!  Talk about a drama queen!!  I thought I had killed him the way he carried on!  It was almost comical how he kept wiping his mouth, sticking his tongue out, making all kinds of nasty motions to register his displeasure.  I really felt bad for the little guy!


LOL That's what she did... She kept looking like she was going to throw up.

----------


## DisguisedMadness

> In order to force feed your frog you'll need to use a credit card or little shopper card. You'll use the card to gentley open her mouth. Have the cricket ready in the other hand. When her mouth opens quickly and carefully place the cricket in her mouth and she will do the rest. This may take a couple tries but don't get discouraged. Preferably this should be done with 2 people one to watch and keep the frog still and the other to feed. This isn't as difficult as it sounds. It is stressful for the frog as well just be very patient.


We used a guitar pick instead of a credit card.. It worked though.. Took 10 tries as she had already had her mouth opened earlier for meds.  But she kept the crickets down!!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> We used a guitar pick instead of a credit card.. It worked though.. Took 10 tries as she had already had her mouth opened earlier for meds.  But she kept the crickets down!!


That's good. Becareful with the pick. That might fit right in her mouth. Has softer edges than a credit card though. You can try chunks of night crawlers as well. They're more nutritious. Also make sure you dust the food items just as you would if she were eating normally. Shell need the vitamins and calcium to help with he recovery. Hope all goes well.

----------


## DisguisedMadness

> That's good. Becareful with the pick. That might fit right in her mouth. Has softer edges than a credit card though. You can try chunks of night crawlers as well. They're more nutritious. Also make sure you dust the food items just as you would if she were eating normally. Shell need the vitamins and calcium to help with he recovery. Hope all goes well.


I just had to look up what nightcrawlers were.. -.-  These frogs are my first experience with exotic pets, and I've had them for a long time.  I've never been able to afford to do the stuff I'm able to do now.. I've been looking into getting them roaches and mealworms too.

----------


## DisguisedMadness

These are some pics of both frogs..  Frogette is the green one and as you can see, she's very thin and frail compared to Frogger. 

Also this is what her leg looks like now.


I'm really hoping to see improvment in the next month...

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I do wish you the best of luck. I had to save one of my Pacmans from dying. She got sick an quit eating it took me over 2 months to nurse her back to health. Now she's just fine and eats good. Not as aggressively as she did when she was a baby but she eats large meals and is good for a day or 2. Always wash your hand really well before handling your frogs. The oils and residues on our hands are bad for them. They are both very cute frogs.

----------



----------


## DisguisedMadness

> I do wish you the best of luck. I had to save one of my Pacmans from dying. She got sick an quit eating it took me over 2 months to nurse her back to health. Now she's just fine and eats good. Not as aggressively as she did when she was a baby but she eats large meals and is good for a day or 2. Always wash your hand really well before handling your frogs. The oils and residues on our hands are bad for them. They are both very cute frogs.


Pacmans are sooo cute!! I was looking up different frog calls on Youtube and found a video of a very angry pacman and it was growling and almost barking.  I know it was irritated, but it was so funny!  I also love the call of the Golden Poison Dart.  I also happened to run across a video of a bullfrog doing his distress call (which was very much like shrieking) and thought it was funny too, but the way those people were handling it made me sick.. Poor frogs.. A lot are misunderstood and no one knows how to handle them or to just leave them alone!!! The only time I would get a frog is if I bought it at the pet store or if it's a rescue.. I've rescued Bufo's before and released them after they healed.. But I've never had to medicate one or anything like I have to do my Whites.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

There are so many people out there who mistreat their pets. It is always sad to see such things and it makes it worse when they video it. Their calls and other sounds they make are funny. They will bite if threatened as well. Pacmans and African Bull Frogs have farely large teeth and their bite can be quite painful. Most videos that show the mistreatment of their frogs are flagged by members of this forum.

----------


## DisguisedMadness

I don't blame them for flagging it!!  It's wrong on so many levels.. Now the vids I watched of the pacman, the person was just putting thier finger up to the glass and apparently this little frog seemed to get really upset about it!!  I didn't know frogs had teeth..

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Yep. Even your Whites have teeth. There is a post on the forum in the Pacman frog section called "Teeth". You should take a look at it. Has photos of Pacman frog teeth.

----------



----------


## DisguisedMadness

I do believe I will check that out.. I force fed Frogette another cricket today.. She almost spit it back out, but I was able to get her to swallow it..

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I do believe I will check that out.. I force fed Frogette another cricket today.. She almost spit it back out, but I was able to get her to swallow it..


You might want to try worms. They're alittle easier for her to swallow. They can be very difficult when you're trying to force feed them. Ofcourse non of us would like our mouths forced open and food shoved in either. You feed her during her normal feeding time right?

----------


## Carlos

Just read your whole thread and imagine what your frog and yourself have gone through.  Hang in there and good luck; hope frog recovers soon!

----------



----------


## DisguisedMadness

Thank you.. We are sticking strictly to the regimen of cleaning, putting the ointment on the wound, forcing meds and crickets, and monitoring humidity and temperature levels (which is hard to do with brown paper towels as a substrate!!) and she is putting up with it pretty decently considering.

----------


## Purrdoc

I agree with the trying the worms (earthworms/night crawlers) over crickets.  I think they will be easier to feed and be a bit easier to digest for what your froggy is going through right now.  You can cut them up into pieces to make it easier.  What medications are you giving?  If they are ones that are injectable that you draw up with a needle and syringe then give orally (without the needle), you can inject it into the worm to make things easier for you.  If it is just a regular liquid oral solution, it doesn't work.

----------


## DisguisedMadness

> I agree with the trying the worms (earthworms/night crawlers) over crickets.  I think they will be easier to feed and be a bit easier to digest for what your froggy is going through right now.  You can cut them up into pieces to make it easier.  What medications are you giving?  If they are ones that are injectable that you draw up with a needle and syringe then give orally (without the needle), you can inject it into the worm to make things easier for you.  If it is just a regular liquid oral solution, it doesn't work.


The meds are the liquid oral meds.. I do have to give it to her in a syringe, but unfortunately there's no needle so I can't inject it into her food.  I'm def gonna get some nightcrawlers as soon as I get paid again because with the powder on the crickets it seems as though she's having a little bit of a tough time getting the cricket to go down.  I've been giving her the smaller ones, as I don't want to overwhelm her system.  And I've been feeding her one every other day.. Poor thing doesn't have an appetite at all!!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> The meds are the liquid oral meds.. I do have to give it to her in a syringe, but unfortunately there's no needle so I can't inject it into her food.  I'm def gonna get some nightcrawlers as soon as I get paid again because with the powder on the crickets it seems as though she's having a little bit of a tough time getting the cricket to go down.  I've been giving her the smaller ones, as I don't want to overwhelm her system.  And I've been feeding her one every other day.. Poor thing doesn't have an appetite at all!!


Just like us when they become ill or are severly injured appetite lose is almost always a common reaction. The only way to keep them from starving is to force feed. I had to do the same thing to my female Pacman Grif. She didn't like the meds either. I did feed her a high calorie cat/dog food through a seringe. She actually liked that a lot and would willingly allow me to open her mouth when she saw what was in the seringe. Very easy for her to swallow and digest.

----------


## DisguisedMadness

> Just like us when they become ill or are severly injured appetite lose is almost always a common reaction. The only way to keep them from starving is to force feed. I had to do the same thing to my female Pacman Grif. She didn't like the meds either. I did feed her a high calorie cat/dog food through a seringe. She actually liked that a lot and would willingly allow me to open her mouth when she saw what was in the seringe. Very easy for her to swallow and digest.


Could I actually give that to my Whites?? That would be awesome and probably better for her right now!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Could I actually give that to my Whites?? That would be awesome and probably better for her right now!


Yes they are a carnivor/insectivor so they can eat it. Look for the brand "Royal Canine". It needs to be one for malnurished animals and it has to be the solid lump canned food. Not the shredded or chopped. Otherwise you can't suck it up into the seringe. You'll keep it in the fridge and the only problem is it lasts only for about a week then you have to throw it out. When you use it make sure its warmed first. All you have to do is get a small glass and fill it with warm de-chlorinated water. Then set the filled seringe in the water and th food will be warmed. Be careful when squeezing the food out in her mouth. Just do about half the seringe at a time. You'll still want to give her crickets and worms between uses of the canned food so she is still geting a varied diet and her normal food. Plus you can't dust the canned food. Lol! :Big Grin:  that would be difficult.

----------


## DisguisedMadness

> Yes they are a carnivor/insectivor so they can eat it. Look for the brand "Royal Canine". It needs to be one for malnurished animals and it has to be the solid lump canned food. Not the shredded or chopped. Otherwise you can't suck it up into the seringe. You'll keep it in the fridge and the only problem is it lasts only for about a week then you have to throw it out. When you use it make sure its warmed first. All you have to do is get a small glass and fill it with warm de-chlorinated water. Then set the filled seringe in the water and th food will be warmed. Be careful when squeezing the food out in her mouth. Just do about half the seringe at a time. You'll still want to give her crickets and worms between uses of the canned food so she is still geting a varied diet and her normal food. Plus you can't dust the canned food. Lol! that would be difficult.


LOL that would be difficult!! I do believe I'm gonna give that a try.  Last night I got so excited because she got up and sat in her water dish for a while.  She had been just sleeping all the time!! I hope this is a good sign!!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> LOL that would be difficult!! I do believe I'm gonna give that a try.  Last night I got so excited because she got up and sat in her water dish for a while.  She had been just sleeping all the time!! I hope this is a good sign!!


Sounds like she was thirsty. That is usually a good sign. Especially if she is becoming active again. Oh and the pics you commented on are both of Grif. She was a little chubby baby and now is a karge chubby adult. Lol!  :Big Grin:  Loki was much smaller than Grif when I got him. I rescued him frog poor conditions at a Petsmart.

----------


## DisguisedMadness

> Sounds like she was thirsty. That is usually a good sign. Especially if she is becoming active again. Oh and the pics you commented on are both of Grif. She was a little chubby baby and now is a karge chubby adult. Lol!  Loki was much smaller than Grif when I got him. I rescued him frog poor conditions at a Petsmart.


She's just the most adorable froggie.. I want a Pacman and a Tomato Frog, and Red Eyes, and more Whites.. Ugh. I want to obtain all the frogs in the world and surround myself with them!! XD

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> She's just the most adorable froggie.. I want a Pacman and a Tomato Frog, and Red Eyes, and more Whites.. Ugh. I want to obtain all the frogs in the world and surround myself with them!! XD


I know the feeling. Thank you. Grif is very cute and Loki as well. I think Tomato frogs are really cool. I Love the colors and How their facial expressions always look angry Lol! Their eyes are so black. It makes them llok so cool.

----------


## DisguisedMadness

> I know the feeling. Thank you. Grif is very cute and Loki as well. I think Tomato frogs are really cool. I Love the colors and How their facial expressions always look angry Lol! Their eyes are so black. It makes them llok so cool.


I fell in love with a Tomato Frog at the pet store because of the way he blew himself up.  He was sooo tiny and the lady was cleaning his tank and he was not happy.. He doubled his size in a few seconds.. It was the cutest thing ever!   :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I fell in love with a Tomato Frog at the pet store because of the way he blew himself up.  He was sooo tiny and the lady was cleaning his tank and he was not happy.. He doubled his size in a few seconds.. It was the cutest thing ever!


Yep. Pacmans also do that when they feel threatened or are just grumpy. It is cute.

----------


## DisguisedMadness

I went to the pet store this evening looking for some nightcrawlers and they had a pacman there.  Just the one.. He was a snappy little sucker.. LOL He squeaked at me and tried to bite me.. Blew himself up.. Couldn't have been too much bigger than a quarter.. lol

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I went to the pet store this evening looking for some nightcrawlers and they had a pacman there.  Just the one.. He was a snappy little sucker.. LOL He squeaked at me and tried to bite me.. Blew himself up.. Couldn't have been too much bigger than a quarter.. lol


Even when they're little they are brave and fighsty. I love when they puff up.

----------


## DisguisedMadness

> Even when they're little they are brave and fighsty. I love when they puff up.


I know it.. I absolutely loved it. He was too cute!! I want to get one and get a second terrarium.. If I have my way about it though, I will have 2 more terrariums.. One for pacmans and the other for redeyes.

----------


## DisguisedMadness

I know it's been a while since I have posted an update, but here goes!!

She's doing a lot better!! The swelling in her leg has gone down and skin's starting to grow over her exposed muscle.  She also hunted this morning for the first time in months!! She's still got a long way to go, but looks like she's well on her way to recovery!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I know it's been a while since I have posted an update, but here goes!!
> 
> She's doing a lot better!! The swelling in her leg has gone down and skin's starting to grow over her exposed muscle.  She also hunted this morning for the first time in months!! She's still got a long way to go, but looks like she's well on her way to recovery!!


I'm so happy that she is recovering. I was begining to wonder if she was ok. :Smile:

----------


## DisguisedMadness

> I'm so happy that she is recovering. I was begining to wonder if she was ok.


I think she's gonna be fine!! Her leg is looking good and her appetite seems to be coming back.. I was so happy I cried yesterday.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I think she's gonna be fine!! Her leg is looking good and her appetite seems to be coming back.. I was so happy I cried yesterday.


When Grif finally started eating on her own again I was so excited I jump up and down and ran around the room. I was worried I would have had to force feed her for the rest of her life. I was calling my fiance at her work and she was equally as excited. I'm always glad when someones frog is doing better. I would have force fed Grif for the rest of her life if I had to.

----------


## BlueisallIneed

I am so happy to hear your baby is getting better! It's the worst thing in the world when a pet is sick. I will do a little dance for you too haahah  :Wink:

----------



----------


## DisguisedMadness

> When Grif finally started eating on her own again I was so excited I jump up and down and ran around the room. I was worried I would have had to force feed her for the rest of her life. I was calling my fiance at her work and she was equally as excited. I'm always glad when someones frog is doing better. I would have force fed Grif for the rest of her life if I had to.


I know what you mean!! She hunted again this morning..  :Big Grin:

----------


## DisguisedMadness

> I am so happy to hear your baby is getting better! It's the worst thing in the world when a pet is sick. I will do a little dance for you too haahah


Haha thank you!! You're frog is beautiful too btw!

----------

